# what color poss. will the foal be?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jannette said:


> i purchased a b/w overo mare that was bred to a red dun overo...breeder said that she has good chance of throughing a grey overo?? ***note: i luv horses luv to ride (and am being trained for my horses sake ) but am learning as much as i can as i go  sooo not sure if there is grey overo??? u all seem to know a whole lot, probably more then the breeder so whatcha think??


Check out the color calculator at Color Calculator


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You can't get a gray foal from a non-gray parent. But you have two Frames, so you have a 25% chance of a lethal white foal.

Basically, the colours you will get are chestnut, bay, or black in combination of different genes under the 'overo' name.
25.00% - LETHAL
9.38% - Chestnut Frame/Splash
9.38% - Chestnut Frame/Sabino/Splash
4.69% - Bay Frame/Sabino/Splash
4.69% - Chestnut Splash
4.69% - Chestnut Sabino/Splash
4.69% - Black Frame/Sabino/Splash
4.69% - Bay Frame/Splash
4.69% - Black Frame/Splash
3.13% - Chestnut Frame/Sabino
3.13% - Chestnut Overo
2.34% - Bay Splash
2.34% - Black Sabino/Splash
2.34% - Bay Sabino/Splash
2.34% - Black Splash
1.56% - Bay Overo
1.56% - Bay Frame/Sabino
1.56% -Black Frame/Sabino
1.56% - Black Overo
1.56% - Chestnut
1.56% - Chestnut Sabino
0.78% - Black
0.78% - Bay Sabino
0.78% - Bay
0.78% - Black Sabino


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh my.

Possible colours are about to be the least of your worries, to be honest. Both these horses look like they are frame to me. This is a problem. If they are frame (it is early morning here, and I haven't had any caffeine yet, so I could be wrong) there is a 25% chance the foal will be homozygous for frame, which is lethal. 

As for colours, the link PaintHorseMares provided is a good one. For the sire, I would put heterozygous for his agouti status, and for the dam I would do the same for her red status, just to get all possible colours.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

When is she due?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I really, really hope you don't end up with a lethal white 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

What are the parents registered names?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> I really, really hope you don't end up with a lethal white
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me either.  Positive thoughts for you and the foal.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't help but want to flame the original owner who went through with the breeding. OP, this is not aimed at you, because you bought her in foal. But the person who allowed that breeding ought to be shot.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have apha online so if you Can give me the registered names I can see what they've thrown previously and maybe have a better guess at the foal outcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

no it's not aimed at me...thanx though, the breeder is in our local area and has T H paints...we purchased the mare already bred..not so much looking for bred mare just good horse (and she is) the colt was just is i guess, but i was excited am?:? i am not a breeder and no (0) about bad genes or crossing color issues....she is due to foal in may...if u all dont mind giving me a breif edducation on what i got into and am in for i'd luv it...oh and the reg. name for mare is maxins blue and the stud is freedoms chicaro bars


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*sigh* Apparently they have no problem breeding him to frames as there are a few on their site either in foal or soon to be. 
TH Paints - 2 Stallions 1 APHA & 1 Mini - La Grande, OR


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lethal white info:
APHA.Com - Lethal Whites
VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Equine - List of Services - xc overo/lethal white

He has 6 registered foals with 3 being frame so there's a good chance on his side that he'll throw the frame. And checking her page I also see she has 6 registered foals with 3 being tovero which means she does throw the frame gene quite frequently as well. Just wishing you the best of luck that a) the mare does well through pregnancy and labor b) there are no huge problems at time of labor c) the foal is not a lethal white. So much can go wrong with breeding unfortunately.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

if this is duplicate sorry....i'm just shocked and worried now, thanx for heads up..no i had nothing to do with breeding, found her on craigslist..her reg name is maxins blue, his is freedoms chicaro bars...have 0 knowledge on breeding and or what diff. colors mean..like fatel white, fram,or anything trusted breeder....t h paints has web sight..anything u can educate me on will be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

jannette said:


> if this is duplicate sorry....i'm just shocked and worried now, thanx for heads up..no i had nothing to do with breeding, found her on craigslist..her reg name is maxins blue, his is freedoms chicaro bars...have 0 knowledge on breeding and or what diff. colors mean..like fatel white, fram,or anything trusted breeder....t h paints has web sight..anything u can educate me on will be greatly appreciated thanx


I had a lethal white this year. Completely my fault for assuming the mare was strictly splash and not getting her tested. Lucky for me the mare had a safe happy labor but we lost the filly within 24 hours and it was a heartbreaker. It's terrible to sit up night after night, day after day, waiting for this beautiful foal just to lose it the next day...


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

freedoms chicaro bars is sire....maxins blue is dam....


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

jannette said:


> freedoms chicaro bars is sire....maxins blue is dam....


He has 6 registered foals with 3 being frame so there's a good chance on his side that he'll throw the frame. And checking her page I also see she has 6 registered foals with 3 being tovero which means she does throw the frame gene quite frequently as well. Just wishing you the best of luck that a) the mare does well through pregnancy and labor b) there are no huge problems at time of labor c) the foal is not a lethal white. So much can go wrong with breeding unfortunately.

Also - I'm seeing they just put her in their name in march of this year? Did they just get her, breed her and resell her?


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

pocco1220 that is what she did she said they got her in feb. we got her in june, i just got around to sending her paper work back (im bad)...she told us she got another mare that suited her breeding needs better??? pretty face big butt..lol i didnt give it much attention cuz max was so sweet


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

I do like both the horses but I completly disagree on this match,too dangerous. I know that several breeders do not care about owls and continue to breed their obviously frame horses to obtain louder colored babies or think that a lethal white foal can not happen...
It happens!! 25% of possibilities from overo x overo.
Then I do not understand because the the original breeder bred her and than re sell....

I hope you have a sound and good looking foal!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Really sad thing is that breeding frame to frame does not increase your chance for color either....


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

thanx for all of your info on the fatel white, we had the good fortune of having a healthy filly, however it was a long 11 month of worring here are some pics of our little girl


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on a beautiful and healthy filly!!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

thanx


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats! Glad she turned out fine. She's a good example that breeding two frames won't give you more color. 

However...good Lord those people should not be breeding horses! If you don't understand basic color genetics, think you can get a grey out of that combination, and risk the life of foals by breeding two frames...breeding is not for you! And the stud sure has some upright rear pasterns. Looks to me like their purely a color operation as I don't see anywhere where their horses have proven themselves.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Glad everyone is safe and sound. Very lucky for you, indeed.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you got a healthy foal!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

YAY for a healthy foal!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Hehehehe. She's so cute. I bet you breathed a sigh when that little chestnut body appeared.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cute baby, love the markings on the right side of her face!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of a beautiful little foal. Is that just a little smatter of white I see on her neck there? Need more pics of her, with all her body in sight:lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with GoldenHorse we need more pics!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

YAY for a healthy baby! And yes, more PICS!!!!! 

Please be sure to have the filly tested ASAP, so that when/if you sell/breed her you have her status in hand! No one else needs to worry like you did.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay for pretty babies!


----------

